# Oregon Rafting Business and Properties For Sale!



## SweetHogan (Apr 2, 2015)

Iconic Maupin Oregon rafting outfitter business and commercial properties for sale! Currently operating on the Deschutes, Owyhee, and North Santiam Rivers. Revenue is primarily generated from 1/2 day and full day Deschutes trips in Maupin. Plenty of opportunity to bolster Deschutes multi-day, Deschutes fishing, Owyhee multi-day, and North Santiam day trip offerings. All rafting equipment included.

The business headquarters property has 1812 sq ft owners/managers quarters, food prep kitchen, customer changing/bathrooms, and 2 large shops (equipment/boat storage,shop/office). Adjacent property (1/4 acre) included with sale, currently houses guides during the summer, with bathhouse, laundry facility, 3 full RV hookups, and potential to convert to a year-round micro campground/RV/Glamping for additional income. Properties are zoned recreational commercial and close to the Deschutes river. 

Owners are willing to provide training to new owners! Maupin is at the heart of Oregon's rafting and fishing scene conveniently located between Portland, Hood River, and Bend. Get ready for a mass exodus to the outdoors 

Interested parties, please reach out to Kyle (listing agent) via email for more information. 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------

